# bruce bowen makes team usa!!!



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41647/20060724/bowen_makes_team_usa_cut/

yikes, if he can make it, then other role players are bound to make it. which star player would u guys be surprised if he was left off? i would say redd or carmelo. melo's just too one-dimensional and doesnt even have the 3-point range. and redd just cuz tehre are better guard options


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Redd is a shooter


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bowen can shut down anyone anytime. Something the guys overseas have never seen. This will be fun.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Redd is a very nice shooter. I would be unhappy if he were left off the roster. I agree with Carmelo being too one-dimensional, but ESPN reports that he is a "lock" for a position (whatever )


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually do not like this. 

Bowen gets by in the NBA too much on his reputation. His defense consists mostly of slapping and a lot of other small contact that the referees grant him because of his reputation as a defender. International referees are not going to grant him the same leeway that NBA referees do. 

Being that he's only going to be on Team USA for his defense, I'm worried that he'll be rendered useless if the international refs call all of his slapping. He has no other particular strengths and is a relatively poor offensive player, especially considering other Team USA candidates that could take his spot.

He's not even the spot-up 3 point shooter that he was a few years ago. 

I think they should have given his spot to someone else.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Bowen can shut down anyone anytime. Something the guys overseas have never seen. This will be fun.


yeah, but he won't be allowed to get away with all of his dirty tricks in int'l play

again, the insiduous effects of NBA reffing and all its inconsistencies and favortism will be felt hard by Team USA


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Why isnt Redd playing?(or might not play)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Please no Lebron!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

sloth said:


> Please no Lebron!


Lebron yes, Melo no.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Its good that he made the cut. Its good that a guy like Bowen, who can stop anyone, made the team, because usually its the scoring that gets you there. Hes also a great leader, and Im glad he made the team. Grant it, I dont like him as a player, but he deserves to be there, and I respect his game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jet said:


> Its good that he made the cut. Its good that a guy like Bowen, who can stop anyone, made the team, because usually its the scoring that gets you there. Hes also a great leader, and Im glad he made the team.


Yeah it is great to know we got a perimeter defender on this team. And he can shoot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HORRIBLE signing. I'm saying it right now, he'll be USELESS.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

kzero said:


> Redd is a very nice shooter. I would be unhappy if he were left off the roster. I agree with Carmelo being too one-dimensional, but ESPN reports that he is a "lock" for a position (whatever )


Please no to Redd, hes an overrated shooter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> HORRIBLE signing. I'm saying it right now, he'll be USELESS.



He'll be fine. And he'll be a guy that only has two things on his mind - defending and shooting open 3s. With guys like Wade, Lebron, Melo, Kobe, etc on the court then I think it will be a good idea to have someone who won't be thinking about creating offense all the time.

As long as Bowen can adjust to the refs I think he can prove valuable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You guys keep just mentioning his defense. I think he's going because he can shoot the spot up 3, just as much. 

And I thought Redd wasn't going because he had a marriage or something?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

JNice said:


> He'll be fine. And he'll be a guy that only has two things on his mind - defending and shooting open 3s. With guys like Wade, Lebron, Melo, Kobe, etc on the court then I think it will be a good idea to have someone who won't be thinking about creating offense all the time.
> 
> *As long as Bowen can adjust to the refs I think he can prove valuable.*



As long as this holds true he shall do fine.


----------



## the microwave (May 7, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Bowen can shut down anyone anytime. Something the guys overseas have never seen. This will be fun.


the internationals don't play 1 on 1. so unless brucey b is capable of shutting down team ball then i think his pick is a waste.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

sloth said:


> Please no Lebron!



i just hope he learns not to traveland carry so much.. because international play cracks down on those a lot...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Bruce Bowen is a waste of a roster spot on this team. Maybe I'm wrong. But was defence even a problem for you guys last time? I thikn your problem was just being dysfunctional, and it's not like the superstars of the NBA all suck at defence either.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41647/20060724/bowen_makes_team_usa_cut/
> 
> yikes, if he can make it, then other role players are bound to make it. which star player would u guys be surprised if he was left off? i would say redd or carmelo. melo's just too one-dimensional and doesnt even have the 3-point range. and redd just cuz tehre are better guard options


lol that doesnt even make sense. you would be surprised if melo was left off then list reasons why you think he shouldnt make it? and melo is far better than you give him credit for. im glad hes going to make it.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

bleh i don't like it.....mostly bc. team USA should dominate, but still look incredibly flashy (that's why they're team USA!!!)


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

actually i forgot to mention that although Bowen is a pretty good 3pnt shooter, he has NO mid-range game whatsoever & the international 3 pnt line is diff than the NBA so.........no offense at all????


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anyone know what channel the WC will be televised on?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this just in as well:

http://www.nba.com/news/311445.html

matrix will be out too. frontcourt keeps getting thinner and thinner. ya now melo's going to make it for sure.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Please no to Redd, hes an overrated shooter.


he hits over 2 a game, a tad below .400 for his career and has the league record for 3's in qtr. how is that overrated?



Brandname said:


> He's not even the spot-up 3 point shooter that he was a few years ago. .


he has a career average of .388 and shot .424 this season. only season i would deem better is 02-03 where he shot .441 (101/229) all the other seasons he shot better he didn't take anywhere near as many


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

So who made the cut?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

you guys are forgetting, its not like the Spurs lineup, he wont have to score much if at all.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I would've preferred Battier, he's a bit more of a multi-tasker and would happily defer to the other stars (not saying Bowen won't, clearly he will).

The funny thing is, a lot of the perimeter "star" players are pretty decent defenders in their own right (Kobe, Wade, LeBron, Paul, Hinrich). I should qualify that in saying that a) I know Kobe won't be available and b) Wade and LeBron were on the Olympic team but I don't think they disgraced themselves defensively from memory.

Bottom line is, I think they are hoping to have very much distinct roles on this team.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

If team Usa will win(and I truly believe it will) Bowen will play a big role,not in terms of numbers but in mentality.. he will make his mates better defender..like playmakers make mates better scorers..
Plus Bowen in a Euro perspective is not a bad offensive player... and with all the talent in the team he will have only to make the shoots...and he proved he can make it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

naibsel said:


> he has a career average of .388 and shot .424 this season. only season i would deem better is 02-03 where he shot .441 (101/229) all the other seasons he shot better he didn't take anywhere near as many


I stand corrected. That is quite good. 

He doesn't have a good mid-range game, and so it's difficult to tell how he'll do with the international 3. It's hard to deny that he's capable of shooting the ball from long range, though. He could take a step or two back from the line if he needs to (and given how he shoots free throws, maybe it is better if he steps back). 

I still think he won't get away with his type of defense in front of the international referees, and that will make his life a lot harder during the World Championship.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> I would've preferred Battier, he's a bit more of a multi-tasker and would happily defer to the other stars (not saying Bowen won't, clearly he will).


Exactly. Why sacrifice offense just for the sake of it? It doesn't hurt to have a lot of guys who can score. Battier is younger, a better rebounder, much more capable and reliable offensively, and he plays the sort of defense that is more likely to be accepted by international refs (not that I doubt Bowen will adjust).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

VeN said:


> you guys are forgetting, its not like the Spurs lineup, he wont have to score much if at all.


He scores?

I don't see what is wrong with Bowen making this team. It is not like Coach K can't go to someone else if he turns out to be a bust. Plus he brings veteran leadership.

Not sure how US will do though. You got some great names on the team now we got to see if they have chemistry. Coach K is a genius though but we said the same about Larry Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> I think Bruce Bowen is a waste of a roster spot on this team. Maybe I'm wrong. But was defence even a problem for you guys last time? I thikn your problem was just being dysfunctional, and it's not like the superstars of the NBA all suck at defence either.


Ha. No we sucked defensively. Couldn't turn anybody over, and we didn't defend the 3 point line. Lebron, Wade, and AI were the only players who would start defending at the 3 point line.

We got lit up by many a team. We have to guard the 3 point line this time around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Also if memory serves me, doesn't international basketball allow for a lot of contact out front? The NBA hand check rules are a lot more strict than international ball.

It's the post where a lot of fouls get called, no? I don't remember our guards ever getting in foul trouble, but I sure do remember our frontline getting called for a lot of ticky tack fouls.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

bowen will doo great. he is good at chasing ppl around screens, which happens a lot in international play. he will frustrate them because they are not used to that kinda defense. and his workmanship will set a tone defensively for his younger teammates. and bruce has a mid-range game. just because he takes mostly threes doesn't mean he cant shoot mid-range. some ppl only look at talent...they don't look at intangibles


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> this just in as well:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/311445.html
> 
> matrix will be out too. frontcourt keeps getting thinner and thinner. ya now melo's going to make it for sure.


he was going to make it anyways


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the only good thing about bowen is that he can spot up 3's. i doubt his defense will be that good in 08 though it may still be effective now. i imagine most euro's will just blow by him though, or shoot over him. a lot of them have the length and the height for it. i hope bowen does well if he gets picked but i'm stuck between whether he should get picked or not. all would be good if battier could hit the 3 at .400 clip and just leave bowen off the roster entirely.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wont he be something like 37-38 by 08? Will he really be able to stay with young guys at that age?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just because a guy is picked for this roster doesn't mean he's a lock for 08. USA has a pool of players. By the time 08 rolls around remember you will have Kobe Bryant and Paul Pierce to put on the team, as well as Morrison.

You guys forget, that USA is not operating with a pool of players. They have what...22 players who are committed to this, to draw from? And they'll obviously add a few more in the middle years.

The core of this team is Lebron and Wade and possibly Kobe, but everybody else will be interchanged as is appropriate.

I think there's been some confusion about this.

This is just the begining of a process to win in 08. Adjust your outlooks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Artest for 08

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------

